# screen freezes for Samsung galaxy S2



## faditan (Jan 24, 2012)

*I recently bought a Galaxy S2 , Android version 4.0.3 , Kernel version 3.0.13-19100 XXKP8 - CL42141 . when I receive a call ,I push to answer but the screen freezes and it keep on ringing and after a moment the*
*screen goes black and display this :' Google TTS Engine has stopped' and after that the home menu disappears.*
*Please can you help *


----------

